# Surety Lending Solutions (SLS)



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

Anyone heard of them? Just contacted them this morning. I could not find any threads on them here in the search engine. Any info would be greatly appreciated!:thumbsup:


----------



## EKH LLC (Apr 16, 2014)

I have done a few grass cuts and a secure for them this week. The prices are on the bottom and the paperwork and pictures are ridiculous. I don't plan on getting anymore work from them just thought we could mix in with my other clients but it's not worth it with there requirements and low pay.


----------



## Mike Litoris (Apr 20, 2014)

Worked for them for a while. I know for a fact that Ben the manager, Dustin the second in charge, and the head accountant all get a bonus that is a percentage of the amount they charge back to contractors. They will look for any excuse to charge you back or cut your approved bids after the fact because the money they save then goes into their pockets after the owner, Adam, takes his cut as well. 

Their price sheet is low but they do get some good bid approvals. The only issue is you will never see the full amount of those bid approvals. 

They have a dispute process you have to go through to get your money but even when doing that they still won't pay you in full and they bury you with so much paperwork and make the dispute process so convoluted in an effort to discourage you from even filing it. 

DO NOT work for them unless you want to work for free.


----------



## Donkey17 (Jul 7, 2014)

I am here in New Orleans where they are based and figured I would give them a try. That is until I saw their CHEAP CHEAP prices. No way you can make any money on their cheap prices. Just my 2 cents.


----------

